# Deadline



## ncgirl21 (Jul 14, 2004)

New Journal.............. again!!!   

This will last for almost 8 weeks.  In those weeks I WILL loose 15 pounds (2 lbs. a week).  

I'm going to break this down into 4 two week cycles.  Cycle one  will start today and last until July 27th.  No scheduled cardio will be preformed EXCEPT two leisurly walks per week the night before my high carb day.  

Cycle two  will start on July 28th and last until August 10th.  Two cardio sessions per week will be added in addition two the two leisurly walks/workouts on the night before my high carb day.  The two additional cardio sessions will be HIIT performed on the treadmill.

Cycle three  will start on August 11th and last until August 24th.  Cardio will be increased again.  I will still do two HIIT sessions per week, a workout the night before my high carb day and will add in one  30-60 minute medium intensity workout per week.

Cycle four  will be begin on August 25th and last until September 3rd.  This is a short cycle because I will be leaving on that day for New York, so that's the reason for the name DEADLINE.  During this cycle I will do pre- breakfast cardio every morning which will be HIIT and then a 30-60 minute workout every night.  So cardio will be done 2x daily except for on September 3rd- that day it will only be done that morning.  

For weight training I will use a 4 day split with one day consisting of a total body workout.  This will remain the same throughout all four cycles.

Monday:  Quads & Abs
Tuesday:  Shoulders/ Triceps/ Biceps
Wednesday: Hamstrings & Abs
Thursday:  Back/ Chest
Saturday:  Full Body Workout

Okay, now on to diet   

Carbs will be kept low, no more than fifty a day (complex).  Calories will be pretty low as well, around 12-1300.  Protein will be kept high and fat will be moderate.  I'll post my daily menu's.  I eat weird stuff though, and I eat weird combinations and a lot of time I like breakfast for dinner, so I'm just warning ya!!     I'll have two high carb days a week.  On these days calories will go up to around maintenance (which I have no clue what it is) so I'm going to try around 1800.  Carbs will be high this day, around 200, fat will be minimal and protein will be a little less than 1 gram per pound of body weight.  High carb days will be either on Tuesdays and Saturdays or Wednesdays and Sundays.  

I'll post my weight and stats at the end of each cycle.  I'll post pictures at the end of the first cycle as well.  

So, let the show begin!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 14, 2004)

Day 1:

MEALS:

Meal 1:  Mock Potato Salad  (use cauliflower instead of potatoes)

Meal 2:  Raw Spinach/lettuce salad w/ 3 raw mushrooms, 1/2 5oz. can of tuna, 1 tbs. mayonaise, 1 whole small tomatoe

Meal 3: (I'll eat half of this here, and the other half at meal 4)  1.5 cups Egg Whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 1 cup FF cheese, 1/4 cup regular cheese.

Meal 4:  other half of meal 3


WORKOUT:   

Hamstrings/ Abs


----------



## atherjen (Jul 14, 2004)

Heya Andrea, I was expecting a new journal from you soon!  
I like the way youve broken things down into mini cycles. Make adjustments as needed. 
diet looks good, although try not to go below 1300.. 10X bw would be the lowest Id go.. even with the carb ups.  
Good luck hun!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Jen!! I'll stick with 1300 then girlie   .


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 14, 2004)

Just my 2 cents, but trying to lose 15 lbs. is really too much. I wouldn't go more than 10 lbs. max.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 14, 2004)

Really like the new setup Andrea! Good luck!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

I like cycle one.. 2 leisurely walks are the only cardio! 

Good luck sweetie!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 14, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Just my 2 cents, but trying to lose 15 lbs. is really too much. I wouldn't go more than 10 lbs. max.



I agree (but support your efforts no matter what you decide   )

I really don't see very much fat anywhere on you!  Maybe you'd be happier with your results if you only drop 5 lbs or so and then focus on building muscle instead?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeay, she's back!!  Wow, what a detailed layout Andrea!!  Good job! Did you come up with this on your own or read it somewhere? 

It could be wise not to make any goals on how much you want to lose, just follow it along and see where it takes you  
I'll be watching  And sweetie, remember that you're absolutely stunning already, I really do mean that! 

Let's get this party started


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Everybody!!   Thanks so much for all the support and advice   .  Once I loose a little, I may not try to loose anymore, just build a little more muscle, but I'm aiming for more of a lean toned look than a muscular look so we'll see where this gets me   

I put this all together myself.  From all the reading I've done here and on my own and all the help I've gotten from everybody on here, I kinda mushed it all together and got this.  The two week cycles worked out perfectly because I had almost eight weeks before my trip.   There's also a pagent in Atlanta, Georgia on the 25th of September that I'd like to do, just going to wait and see how this works and see how my money situation is closer to that time before I decide for sure.

On my high carb days (2 per week) is between 200-250 carbs enough or too much?  My lower days are around 50-60.  But, that's counting everything- even fiber.  

I like Cycle One to Viv!!   I know that with every diet you eventually plateau and have to change things up, I don't want to cut my calories because I like to eat    so I figured if I started with a minimal amount of cardio, I can add it in as I progress to help me from hitting a plateau.  But, I think on the days when I do add in cardio later on, I'll up my calories by about 50.  Who knows??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 15, 2004)

Day 2

MEALS:
Meal 1:  Mock Potato Salad (trying to finish this up!)

Meal 2:  spinach/lettuce, 3 oz chicken, 2 tbs. salsa

Meal 3:  1 salmon burger, rest of potato salad, 2 cans green beans w/ 1 tbs. butter buds and 1 tbs. parmesean cheese

Meal 4:  1 carb control yogurt, 1 tbs. natural peanut butter, 1/2 cup regular cottage cheese

WORKOUT:
Back and Chest


----------



## atherjen (Jul 15, 2004)

lookin good!! you did a great job planning everything yourself, Im impressed smartypants!  
Your high carb days are fine level, pushing more near 250 would be best. And personally, on your lower carb days, I wouldnt count all the fiber.. are you counting ALL the veggies? 

this mock tater salad- explain..


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 15, 2004)

Is the faux potato salad like this?
http://www.fitnessandfreebies.com/lc/recipe54a.html


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey hotstuff! Glad to see you started a new journal, I really missed you around here. You journal is well thought out and carefully planned, nice.  I can see you put a alot of effort into it.  I know you will achieve all your goals and make your 'deadline'. I will be watchin ya  

Oh, and for the record I agree with Jenny, I think you look smokin    already.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey ncgirl, nice meals. I might have to steal some of those   Plan looks - exhausting   here's hoping it will get you the results you want ... good luck and I'll be following along.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm impressed by your plan, it's so detailed and nice!  Good job on the first two days sweets


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Everybody   .  I'm so happy it's Friday.    

Jen- Hey sweets!!  The mock potato salad is similar to the recipe Aggie posted, but all I use is 1 head of cauliflower boiled and cut into pieces.  Let cool.  Add 1/2 teaspoon dry mustard, 1/2 teaspoon vinegar, 1/3 cup LF mayo and 2 tbs. regular mayo., 2 celery stalks chopped up, 1 whole egg (hard boiled) and 4 Hard Boiled egg whites.  Mix together, put salt and pepper on it and enjoy.  It's got a very good resemblance to potato salad.  You can even make mashed potatoes with cauliflower, and there's some recipes for caulifower popcorn- imagine that!!     I'll post them sometime soon in the recipe section!!

Aggie- it's very similar, I just don't use all that stuff.  

Hey Jill! Your doing so awesome yourself!! I just wish this time would hurry up and fly by and I could go ahead and look the way I want!!      But, patience, patience, patience! LOL!!

Thanks Jenny, I just combined lots and lots of stuff into one     Hope your having an awesome summer with your hunny over there!   

Hey CC- try some of them out! I think you'll like them, most of my friends think I eat the weirdest shit, but I'm so use to it that I really like it now.  The first time I ever mixed CC and Fiber One together I thought it was the most disgusting    thing I ever had, now I love it!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 16, 2004)

Day 3

MEALS:
1:  1/2 cup Fiber One, 1 cup cottage cheese (regular), 1 tbs. natural PB

2:  spinach/lettuce, 4 tbs. salsa, 3oz. chicken

3:  (I eat 1/2 here and the other 1/2 at meal 4)  1.25 cups EW, 4 whole eggs, 1/2 cup FF cheese, 1/2 cup mozzerella cheese

4:  other half of meal 3!!

WORKOUT:
suppose to be none, but I think I'll probably do a short tape or something, hell- I don't have anything else to do!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the mozzarella cheese  You're doing great Andrea  Where are you working btw?  Any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 16, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I like the mozzarella cheese  You're doing great Andrea  Where are you working btw?  Any fun plans for the weekend?




I work for a company called Price-Davis.  Nothing exciting though   .  No big plans as of yet.  I doubt that I'll do anything tonight, tomorrow I'll probably just go shopping or swimming and whichever one I didn't do Saturday I'll do Sunday.  My life is sooooo boring sometimes!! A lot of my girlfriends are going out Saturday night, but I think it'll be best of I stay home because our outing alway include bad food and lots of alcohol.  The food I can resist, but alcohol, that's another story   .  What about you???


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 16, 2004)

So are you still thinking about NHE?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Mike.      I really can't find all that much info. on it, but my diet right now is low in carbs- 10-20% a day and moderate fat, high protein with two high days a week (but they last all day instead of 6 hours) with minimal fat, so I think it's very similar to NHE.  I'm going to buy the book though, just because it does seem interesting and you've gotten good results from it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah definitely give it a shot. Since you're already pretty much following the low-carb part of it. Good luck with it Andrea! Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I hate Mondays.  Weekend went good though, did end up going out Saturday night with a few of my friends and I didn't drink.  I was a good girl!!!   

Day 4 and Day 5 went good.  Day 5 was my refeed day, went pretty good actually.  Ate lots of oatmeal    So today- back to low carb.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Great job on staying clean this weekend  Keep up the great work girl!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Jenny     Thanks hun, I hope you had an awesome weekend!!

Day 6

MEALS:
Meal 1:  LC yogurt, 1/2 cup CC, 1 tbs. natty peanut butter

Meal 2:  lettuce, tomatoe, 1/2 tbs. bacon bits, 1.5 tbs. Light no carb ranch, 1/2 tbs. parmesean cheese

Meal 3:  (half here, half at four)  2 cups EW, 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 2.5 oz. chicken, 1/4 cup FF cheese, 1/4 cup regular cheese

Meal 4:  other half of three, 1 can green beans

WORKOUT:
Quads and Abs


----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)

Gooooodd Monday Andrea! :bounce: 
Thata girl for staying right on track all weekend!  

Have a great day!  ...and check you mail!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 19, 2004)

Everything is looking awesome Andrea, keep up the hard work. Dedication lately seems really impressive. I am sure that you'll achieve your goals in no time.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Jen!!     Hey Mike!    Thanks for all the support, I appreciate it!! 

Jen- check your mail hun!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Yesterday's cals ended up being a little to high, they were around 1600 and I'm trying not to go over 1300 so I guess I'll have to make up for it today.  I've been having this really bad headaches though for the past few days.  Not like a normal headache, it makes me really dizzy, even when my eyes are closed.  Kind of like when your drunk, the way you feel right before you get sick.  That's how I feel now all the time.  So I don't really have any appetite.  The only reason why I ended up with too much yesterday is because my mom gave me some medicine and it had codine in it so I had to eat something else with it so she wouldn't fuss.  

Oh well- for today this is what I'm having:

Day 7

MEALS:
Meal 1:  2.5 oz. chicken

Meal 2:  2.5 oz. chicken, 1 can green beans, 1/2 can mushrooms, 1 tbs. parmesean cheese

Meal 3:  salad with spinach/lettuce/tomatoe/celery/onion/mushrooms/2 tbs. parmsean cheese/ 4 tbs. No carb Ranch

WORKOUT:

Quads and Abs (couldn't do these last night) AND Shoulders, Triceps and Biceps.  I may do some cardio to compensate for last night too.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well sweetie  Don't worry about the extra cals yesterday, I'm sure your body needed it. Maybe you've been going too low on the cals and that's why you get this dizzyness? Take care of yourself sweetie!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree, if you're not feeling well I am sure that your body needed the extra calories. And honestly, Andrea, 1,600 calories is nothing. I mean I know you're trying to drop weight but considering your activity level, you should not be worried about a few hundred calories at all.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh sweets dont be so silly, those cals arent high at all. Just around cutting levels still anyways!  besides, feed your body what its asking for! Hope you feel better today!  you have mail awaiting you!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning Everyone    Yesterday was my LAST day of school!!!     Now, all I have to do is turn in my final essay before next Tuesday and then I graduate that Friday.      I've got my resume all ready to send out to different companies too!! I'm excited, but I'm nervous as hell.  I'm going to go back to school next year though, I'm getting on the waiting list for the ultrasound program and it's a year long so that way I've got a year to save some money!!   (or try!!)

My head is still killing me.  It'll stop for a little while and then start back.  My mom said she thinks it may vertigo so I'm going to the doctor next week.

Yesterday went fine food wise, didn't eat too much, and lots and lots of veggies.    Didn't have time to do any cardio though, it was 9:30 before I even ate dinner, then I had to pack my lunch for today and do dishes and then it was off to bed.  I may skip my high day during the week this week and next week and wait until next Sunday to have it.   Do you think that would be okay or would  that slow fat loss???   

Question on my cardio though- I'm working my way up, that way I don't have to lower my calories if I plateau, HOWEVER someone told me I should start out doing cardio 5-6 times per week for 40 minutes a day and then *maybe* decrease it when I get to a lower body fat %.  But, my thing is, I would think it would be vice-versa.  Yes, maybe it will speed fat loss up in the beginning, but it will probably cause me to plateau sooner and make it more difficult to overcome wouldn't it?  Or would it just raise my metabolism?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 21, 2004)

Day 8

MEALS:
Meal 1:  1 Carb Control Yogurt

Meal 2:  1 can Green Beans, 1/2 can mushrooms, 1/2 can chicken (2.5 ounces), 1 tbs. parmesean cheese

Meal 3:  same as Meal 2

Meal 4:  BIG salad with baby spinach, lettuce, mushrooms, celery, onion, tomatoe, 1 tbs. parmesean cheese and 4 tbs. No Carb Ranch

WORKOUT
Back & Chest


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

WOO HOO!! No more classes!!!   Graduating is exciting! how long til you know about the ultrasound program? 

ohh goodness, hope that headache eases up soon!!  

Id still have the refeed/carb up this week girl. going that no carb for so long isnt wise. You need to switch up for soo many reasons, leptin, metabolism, fatloss, gylcogen levels, yadda yadda. 

I wouldnt be doing cardio every day of the week for that long. Its best to start off with less and then add it in as needed...  If you do decide to do more cardio at this point, then Id suggest adding more food in.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Yeah, I think your right.  I'm not going to add in a lot of cardio yet, I'm just going to stick to the plan.  I think diet changes my body more than cardio does anyhow. 

You've got mail hun!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

Little bit of cardio=


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 22, 2004)

Figured up my cals yesterday and they were way low, so I added in two snacks last night (another salad w/ chicken and FF cheese and bacon bits   ) and a few LC tortillas (60 cals each) with some FF cream cheese.  Ended up around 1400 or so.  BUT today I haven't eaten anything.  The thought of it makes me sick. I feel SOOO shitty, but I'm going to the doctor at lunch.  Don't know if I'll work out tonight, might just switch today and tomorrow around.


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

Whats wrong dear? Why do you feel shitty???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Whats wrong dear? Why do you feel shitty???




I've had a really bad headache since Friday and it just keeps getting worse. Makes me really dizzy, kind of drunk feeling.  But, they called me in a prescription so hopefully it will help.  I get it after work.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 22, 2004)

What did they prescribe you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 22, 2004)

Juragen and meclazine  (excuse the spelling- don't know if they are spelled right, I didn't see the RX since it was called in) but ones for migraines and the other is for vertigo


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

OH hun I hope that all is ok!!!!  take some rest this weekend!!  

sorry, but what is vertigo?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> OH hun I hope that all is ok!!!!  take some rest this weekend!!
> 
> sorry, but what is vertigo?




Thanks sweetie!! I got my medicine after work and boy did it help so I'm a happy camper again   .  Vertigo is just something to do with your ears I think, kinda makes you dizzy but it's nothing serious, something about equilibrium.  The doctor didn't say I had vertigo for certain, just gave me the same medicine that they give to people with it to help my headaches and another pill for migraines.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, me and Travis broke up again.  I swear, I can't win for loosing with that son of a bitch!! I think he has to be the biggest asshole on the face of this planet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2004)

Happy to hear you're feeling better 
Sorry to hear about you and Travis  I really think you deserve much better than that honey  When Justin and I start getting male friends in Harrisonburg I'm going to hook you up with a hot, NICE guy! 

Any plans for the weekend? You should go have a blast with your friends and forget whats his name


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Happy to hear you're feeling better
> Sorry to hear about you and Travis  I really think you deserve much better than that honey  When Justin and I start getting male friends in Harrisonburg I'm going to hook you up with a hot, NICE guy!
> 
> Any plans for the weekend? You should go have a blast with your friends and forget whats his name




Thanks sweetie!!    I need a hot nice guy   .  No plans for tonight, but tomorrow I am going out with a group of my friends for one of my friends birthday's.  We're going to Queen's Landing, it's this outdoor bar on the lake with a band and stuff and then we're going to Exit 36.  It's a club.  Should be lots of fun!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2004)

That sounds like a lot of fun Andrea!  Are you going to drink?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> That sounds like a lot of fun Andrea!  Are you going to drink?



Yeah, I hope so!     No drinking for me though, but I won't mind, I didn't drink last weekend and still had a good time.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 23, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> I need a hot nice guy   .


I agree.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I agree.




hmmm....MonStar is nice.  MonStar is hot.  Is MonStar volunteering?  

Glad you're feeling better.  Hope you have a great weekend.  Hang in there.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

Ah girlie I am SO sorry to hear about Travis, again.  
call me tonite if you need to talk hun!! are you staying at your place? 

Hows the head today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Ah girlie I am SO sorry to hear about Travis, again.
> call me tonite if you need to talk hun!! are you staying at your place?
> 
> Hows the head today?




Ah, well life's a bitch sometimes!! I knew he wasn't "the one" but I didn't know what a **#*$&*^&%^ he was!! Live and learn I guess.  I'm okay though, no worries this time.   I stayed at my house last night, don't know who's going to keep it though, but I'll probably just stay at my mom's tonight.  Head's good today, feel back to normal    What's going on your way!!

Hey Mike    Hey NG     Hmmmm, Mike- you volunteering???


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

Low calories/carbs can definately cause headaches and dizziness! Also, when I was taking antibiotics my dizziness was really bad and I was bumping into stuff all the time.  Maybe it was a reaction from a medicine? Either way I am glad you feel better  And don't worry about meanie head he's an idiot  You can do so much better hon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Viv!!     The medicine really helped a lot though, but I think it may have been since my carbs were so low.  I was eating almost 70 a day but they were ALL from veggies, cottage cheese and LC tortillas so it's counting fiber and everything.   And I agree, Travis sucks!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

Those don't really count! I only count carbs like say from oats or fruit, not veggies.  Fiber doesn't count! Ya hear!  When I was sticking to 1/2 c oatmeal per day as my only carbs I was pretty damn spacey myself!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah, I won't be counting them anymore.  I knew better, I just don't listen to myself sometimes.  I was even counting the calories from them, which I shouldn't have even done.  Oh well, I'm a dud   ! LOL!!  I was very spacey to, it was like being drunk without the fun part!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

listen to the old lady (that would be me)   it's definitely better to be rid of him now than to wake up in 5 years still knowing he isn't the one - but with him still there.  if you have days where you start to get sad and/or miss him stay strong and keep believing that there's someone much better out there for you.  wouldn't want the wrong one to get in the way of the right one.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 23, 2004)

> Hmmmm, Mike- you volunteering???


Hmm, you never know... 




> hmmm....MonStar is nice. MonStar is hot.


BTW, thanks so much!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Everyone!     Weekend was good, only working four days this week    because I graduate Friday evening.    

Diet's been good.  Need to get some heavier weights to keep at home for when I don't have time to make it to the gym.  All I've got at home is 10 lb. DB


----------



## Jenny (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Andrea, are you okay? Long time no writing!! 
Miss ya


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey there! Congrats on graduating!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 13, 2004)

Congratulations on graduation!  (now come back!    )


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Just wanted to let you all know that I was talking to Andrea and all is well with her.   She lost her computer at work so has been unable to get online.  
BUT she is supposed to be getting a new one!


----------

